# How to fix your stuck Kryptonite New York U-Lock



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

My NY U-lock was not opening, even though the key mechanism worked fine. My buddy works at an Oakland bike shop told me that the grease in the spring mechanism for the shackle tabs (which secures the u-shackle to the locking crossbar) freezes up.

The solution is to douse it with degreaser then relube it with a lighter oil, like tri-flow. 

I use my u-lock overnight now, so possibly condensation was the problem. In any event, my lock opened right away after degreasing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

wd40, jiggle, wd40, jiggle, etc ...


----------

